# remington 1911 r1 or Sti Spartan



## tonyo50138 (Dec 7, 2011)

i was looking at getting a 1911. I am thinking about getting rid of my glock 17 and payin some cash to get one. A local gunshop has the remington r1 and a sti spartan. Both of these are in .45. Are either of these worth parting with my glock for and payin 200 cash for? Ive heard good/bad on both guns but was looking for more advise. Thanks


----------



## LEJFL (Aug 16, 2011)

*1911 vs Glock 17*

IMHO I would never never never sell my Glock 17. It is probably the most reliable gun ever made. I would bet that if you had to pull a gun from your dresser in the middle of the night in a panic because your life depended on it you would feel better knowing you pulled your trusted friend. There are a number of good 9 mm bad guy stoppers available.

While some bloggers have said they never have had a problem of reliability with their 1911, most have. The manufactures will blame it on limp wrist and that may account for some of it. Curiously, I've never heard of limp wrist with a Glock. I have a Kimber TLE pro and had lots of problems of stove pipe, failure to feed, failure to eject until I replaced the recoil spring with a Wolff aftermarket one. 1911's require like 800 to 1000 rounds to break in. Ever hear that for a Glock? Most assuredly, the 1911 is more accurate and will become reliable after use. But we are talking about say a 2" spread vs a 1" spread at a given distance. For a bad guy, you only need center body mass. Also like that the Glock has double the cartridge capacity for a mag.

As to type of 1911. I only have a Kimber but there are many good brands. I saw a STI at a gun show and feel in love with it. The dealer said that they are considered a high end custom house. So not seeing the two guns you are looking at, I'd lean toward STI.

Hope this helps.

LEJ from FL the gunshine state.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I like the STI Spartan. I don't know that I would sell a glock 17 either. The Remington gets good reviews and is a nice looking gun.

RCG


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the Remington R1 myself. It has that older WWI look about it. The original 1911 before the A1 changes.


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Nothing wrong with the Remington. Having said that, I'd like to have a 1911 of my own soon and am likely to do so in the next few months. But my Glock 17 is likely to stay on my night stand for the forseeable future, no matter what else is in my collection. It's my buddy, it has large capacity, it's as reliable as an anvil, and with good night sights. It's a keeper.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Heres my 2 cents. I owned a glock 17 and its a great gun (as i'm sure you know that) but it just did'nt fit my small hands and after 25 rounds my wrist was hurtin. at first I just figured in gettin old. My buddy lent me his sig 220 in .45 I shot 100 rounds no problem. I now own 3 sig 1911's 2 c-3's 1 pow-mia the 1911 fits me sooo nice slim to carry and have so far had not 1 ftf or fte from any. so for me it was a no brainer to part with the glock. I am also looking at the sti. I would like to try one in the 9mm version.I'm also looking kimber and may wait for the sig 1911 in 9 to be out there. A guy I work with has a remington and said its a nice gun. If you really want to keep the 17 rock island armory has some low priced 1911's that have some good reviews. Good luck!


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I was going through this thread looking for information on the Spartan.



LEJFL said:


> While some bloggers have said they never have had a problem of reliability with their 1911, most have. The manufactures will blame it on limp wrist and that may account for some of it. Curiously, I've never heard of limp wrist with a Glock.


I have seen limp wristing on a Glock. My son's girl fried can shoot his CZ75 just fine. When she shoots any of my Glocks, it's a never ending fail to feed and fail to eject fest.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

The newer Remingtons are pretty good guns, as long as it isn't an early production one you shouldn't have much worries. I never followed the STI line but a friend had a Spartan and liked it. I think that's their bottom of the line model but not sure. If you go to 1911forum.com they have a subsection for both Rem and STI, you can find all the info you want on both and any problems that they have had.

I'm a little biased because I've never shot a Glock I liked, so I'd trade off in a heartbeat. If both guns are pretty much equal my pick would come down to which one I liked better after personally handling and inspecting it. Don't believe the crap it takes a few hundred rounds to break them in, Les Baer is the only one that has a recommended break in because they are shipped tight and you are doing the final lapping in by shooting it. Kimber says some of theirs needs a break in but that's because they have a hard time with consistency. If I get a hiccup in the fist few mags I don't worry about it, but if you continue to have failures the gun wasn't built right, plain and simple.

I don't buy the limp wristing either unless you're talking a sub 4" barreled gun, I almost can't limpwrist a Commander or Gov't size. The design was never intended to function with a shot barrel, the slide speed is high and presents timing issues in cycling. They can and have been overcome but it takes extra work to make them function reliable. These are easy to limpwrist, but if you've shot centerfire handguns long enough it isn't a big deal.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Since your asking for opinions... i'll throw mine out there as well. 

Keep the Glock and save up or dig deep to add the 1911, i've regretted selling more than one handgun to finance another shiny new one. 

As far as your 1911 choices, i'd pick the STI over the Remmy. STI out of Texas are a tightly controlled, small manufacturer of handguns and i've never read or heard anything but praise regarding their 1911's. I personally am working toward the STI Lawman in OD green. 

Not putting down the Remmy, reports on them are good... just I would rather have the STI for a 1911.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha... and I just noticed this thread was started in 2011. OP probably hasen't checked thread in years, lol.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> Haha... and I just noticed this thread was started in 2011. OP probably hasen't checked thread in years, lol.


Holy crap, good catch on that one.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I have just gotten back to the 1911's and when I also take a Glock 19 also to the range it is like shooting a pop gun. But I would never trade or sell a Glock. I feel so much confidence in my Glock. 
J


----------



## warbird1 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the 1911's. Have four at the moment including the R1S. The Remington 1911 is excellent in both form and function. I will buy a Glock right after I buy that coveted Hi-Point. :smt082


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Haaaaa, that was a good one!

Seriously though, this is an old dead thread we're wasting time and bandwidth on.


----------



## VitalStatistic (May 15, 2014)

Not a Glock fan, so this is probably a biased input, but I own a Remington R1S .45 and love it. Hadn't fired a .45 since I last qualified with my issue weapon in 1991/2. Have been shooting polymer pistols - have several Colts, Springfields and Walthers - for the past few years. Rented a .45 Taurus PT1911 at the range with a box of ammo a few months ago on a lark and fell back in love with the 1911 design, accuracy, controlled recoil, and accuracy. Did some research, didn't want to spend an arm and a leg, and bought the Remington R1S. Like it so much, Im divesting myself of my full size polymer pistols now as opportunity provides and reinvesting in other 1911s. I'm looking for the right price on a Ruger SR1911, Springfield Loaded, and/or Colt XSE now. Cant' speak about the STI, but I really enjoy shooting my Remington.


----------

